# Must have 'Bits n Bobs'



## Ed on Toast (Nov 12, 2016)

Not talking Big Buys (Water Heaters, Solar Systems etc...)

What are your favourite little_ 'Bits n Bobs' _you bought for your camper? 

I like travelling with:

_*Wet Wipes*_, always a useful thing to have in the camper, although I am currently reading about their environmental impact being quite negative.

*Bluetooth Speakers*  I slip one in my pocket and I can womble about inside and outside (most cooking is outside) enjoying my favourite tunes at a volume i can enjoy, without annoying other pitches.

_*Bungee Hooks*_  Lots of various sized to secure this and that 

*Mini Slow Cooker*  The ultimate_ 'Meals on Wheels'_ and 12 Volt too

_*Pressure Cooker*_  Cook inside, when necessitated by time of day or weather, without the need for _'Bacon Scented Curtains'_

*4 in 1 Cigarette Lighter Adaptors*  is it ever possible to have too many? 

What are your must carry, little items and why? (I have opened an E-bay browser, in anticipation)

:camper:


----------



## carol (Nov 12, 2016)

A bit girly but I like my inverter for my hairdryer. And to recharge my dab radio, a must-have too.


----------



## Pauljenny (Nov 12, 2016)

A thermometer for your fridge.
If you are travelling alone and are planning some remote wildcamping or a long journey, you will be living out of your fridge. The safe temperature zone is between 4 & 8 degrees C
If the temperature is above 8, the food inside will start to spoil.
If you're on your tod, a stomach bug is not a good companion.
Play safe,check the temperature often,especially if you're in a warm place.
They don't cost much.


----------



## yorkslass (Nov 12, 2016)

I'm with you on the wet wipes, loads of uses, 
 I also use my head light a lot for reading, saves a bit of power,
Mi-fi to keep I touch, don't have an internet phone,
An inverter to keep everything charged,
A battery powered radio,
A wind up torch, 
Sounds like Brucie's conveyor belt
Just remembered, we bought some tape that holds to itself so useful for emergency repairs.


----------



## carol (Nov 12, 2016)

***** said:


> We use wet wipes, as we are often parked where water is scarce.
> Water can is a must, fits all taps.
> Every water tap adapter known to man
> Long hose, also one just about one for using with watering can
> ...



Crikey, in my van with that lot there'd be no room for me!


----------



## Ed on Toast (Nov 12, 2016)

All great items, although the fridge should be 1 to 4 degrees, as the danger zone it 5 to 63 degrees but i might be being a little pedantic here


----------



## spigot (Nov 12, 2016)

A powerful head torch is a must have, leaves both hands free.

I echo the fridge thermometer necessity, a close eye has to be kept on these bloody Dometic 3 way coolers.


----------



## sasquatch (Nov 12, 2016)

A very useful thread,especially as my vehicle was stolen in June with all my gear in it! I am now in the process of reloading my new van,this is a good memory jogger.


----------



## harrow (Nov 12, 2016)

A pen, pencil and some paper:yeahthat:


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Nov 12, 2016)

*My absoulute Must Have*

Access to this Forum !


----------



## Obanboy666 (Nov 12, 2016)

I carried a food grade hose and every adaptor known to man in my Swift C class for 2 1/2 years and used it once.
Since changing to a PVC It's now hiding somewhere in the back of the garage. I just use my 15 litre drinking water container to top up my main 110 litre tank when the opportunity arises or if on a site use their hose. I don't drink out of the main tank so not unduly worried about the cleanliness of the sites hose.
I've survived 3 years to date lol.


----------



## harrow (Nov 12, 2016)

Breakdown Insurance phone numbers and documents :idea: 

and their phone numbers stored in mobile phone


----------



## Pauljenny (Nov 12, 2016)

***** said:


> We use wet wipes, as we are often parked where water is scarce.
> Water can is a must, fits all taps.
> Every water tap adapter known to man
> Long hose, also one just about one for using with watering can
> ...



Hot tub?
Snooker table?
 Butler?
Hostess trolley?
Trouser press?

All essential if you're really planning to be a proper wild camper !


----------



## bellars (Nov 12, 2016)

A fly gun Fly Gun: Amazon.co.uk: Toys & Games great fun and useful


----------



## Deleted member 9849 (Nov 12, 2016)

They've already been mentioned but my 2 must have items are plastic cable ties and a head torch-the gas always seems to run out when it's dark.


----------



## molly 2 (Nov 12, 2016)

Lots of beer tokens  :cheers::cheers::cheers:


----------



## molly 2 (Nov 12, 2016)

AK 47  for gass attackers


----------



## carol (Nov 12, 2016)

***** said:


> That is why we have 1000kg payload:dance:
> The more we have, the more we fill :scared:
> Then we have the bigger items
> Tools,
> ...



You're just trying to make me jealous now!


----------



## andyjanet (Nov 12, 2016)

Gaffer tape, silicon sealant, don't know what it's called but you fix a wipe in the end of it to do the toilet at home, it has a pinch arrangement on the end so  I fix a piece of cloth in mine to clean the reversing camera, windscreen, & mirrors, my arse is too close to the ground, 
Multimeter 
Variable voltage cigarette lighter plug( carol chech the input into your dab radio we use one of these instead of the inverter) dab radios are often 5or 9 volts so this will use less than inverter. Andy


----------



## Caz (Nov 12, 2016)

carol said:


> Crikey, in my van with that lot there'd be no room for me!





carol said:


> You're just trying to make me jealous now!



Me too. Even less room in mine than yours, Carol.

Re the DAB radios and blue tooth speakers, I got this neat little thingy off ebay recently thanks to a recommendation on here, it's a good little radio, I can bluetooth music from my phone or play from a USB stick thing and it recharges via USB so no heavy batteries or mains needed:

Portable 10W Powerful Wireless Bluetooth Stereo Speaker Support FM Alarm TF USB | eBay

Quite pleased with it so far.

PS It has an alarm too but I don't need that 'cos the dog wakes me up.


----------



## Ed on Toast (Nov 12, 2016)

Its those little things .........


----------



## harrow (Nov 12, 2016)

Spare reading glasses, I could not manage without them.

Distance glasses.

Sunglasses :lol-049:


----------



## RoaminRog (Nov 12, 2016)

I am very fond of my bamboo back scratcher. Terriffic fun at traffic lights, when the little darlings in the car alongside see you scratching your back, you can see them squirming! He he.


----------



## Pauljenny (Nov 12, 2016)

Ed on Tour said:


> All great items, although the fridge should be 1 to 4 degrees, as the danger zone it 5 to 63 degrees but i might be being a little pedantic here



Could be me who's out of touch with current thinking. I did my food handling certificates,30 years ago and we all know how things come into and out of fashion... Butter, skimmed milk, breast milk, margarine. Wine.
The Labour Party... It's so hard to keep up!
Still a thermometer is better than none.
We carry up to 6 months supply of insulin in the fridge. Our pharmacist recommended that we don't let it go below 2.C. That was 3 years ago.
Maybe that ruling has changed since then?


----------



## carol (Nov 12, 2016)

I've never thought about a thermometer for the fridge! Still, it's so tiny it doesn't hold much so I don't buy loads of fresh meat, fish etc. It's why I never have anything if someone suggests a barbie.


----------



## Pauljenny (Nov 12, 2016)

Two identical packs of playing cards... Light,low-tech, cheap.
If there's no broadband or radio signal,we can occupy ourselves for hours with a couple of seriously evil games... And you only need one light on into the wee small hours.
Rummy Cub and Double Patience .
If we meet you somewhere remote, we'll show you.
Bring plenty of small change.


----------



## Tbear (Nov 12, 2016)

A clean watering can. No matter how long your hose is, the tap will be another yard away. Great for busy Aires, you can get a couple of gallons while people are swapping round and you do not have to leave your prime spot. 

Richard


----------



## Robmac (Nov 12, 2016)

Beer and Pie.


----------



## Fazerloz (Nov 12, 2016)

Pauljenny said:


> Could be me who's out of touch with current thinking. I did my food handling certificates,30 years ago and we all know how things come into and out of fashion... Butter, skimmed milk, breast milk, margarine. Wine.
> The Labour Party... It's so hard to keep up!
> Still a thermometer is better than none.
> We carry up to 6 months supply of insulin in the fridge. Our pharmacist recommended that we don't let it go below 2.C. That was 3 years ago.
> Maybe that ruling has changed since then?



Recommendations are between 3 to 5C definitely  below 8C One of the main reasons fridge temperatures are recommend to be set at 5ºC is because of listeria. 
Listeria is a food poisoning bacterium that is psychrotrophic – in other words it likes cold temperatures. From the growth models, we know that listeria grows nearly twice as fast at 8°C as it does at 5°C, hence the recommended 5ºC, which helps keep you safe from listeria. Below 3 and you start to lose nutrients from some foods. 

As a aside 
For some fruits that need to ripen, keeping them in the fridge can affect the taste. The most important food not to keep in the fridge are potatoes, when these are stored in the fridge the starch in the potato is converted to sugar. When baked or fried these sugars combine with the amino acid asparagine and produce the chemical acrylamide, which is thought to be harmful.


----------



## yorkslass (Nov 12, 2016)

Robmac said:


> Beer and Pie.



:lol-049::lol-049::lol-049::lol-049::lol-049:


----------



## harrow (Nov 12, 2016)

If there are 2 or more of you the a spare ignition key incase you loose the original.


----------



## GreggBear (Nov 12, 2016)

Ed on Tour said:


> Not talking Big Buys (Water Heaters, Solar Systems etc...)
> 
> What are your favourite little_ 'Bits n Bobs' _you bought for your camper?
> 
> ...


Wouldn't be without my spice & herb collection, & my wok!:tongue::tongue::cool1:


----------



## GreggBear (Nov 12, 2016)

sasquatch said:


> A very useful thread,especially as my vehicle was stolen in June with all my gear in it! I am now in the process of reloading my new van,this is a good memory jogger.



Sorry to hear about your loss. Hope it wasn't too painful a good vehicle can be like a family member! Hope your new motor makes you happy:have fun::drive: Bit of luck Karma's gonna get em for you:hammer::hammer::mad2:


----------



## delicagirl (Nov 12, 2016)

small spirit level
maps
magnifying glass
insect bite cream and tablets
first aid kit
fire blanket
fire extinguisher
puzzle books
binoculars
camera
funnell
small manual face fan
sun glasses/hat


bits n bob box containing

sewing kit, tape of all sorts, string, selection of screwdrivers, pliers, spare batteries, cloth shopping bag, duster, jump leads, screws, paperclips, stapler, string,


----------



## oldish hippy (Nov 12, 2016)

spare pair of glasses as you don't know when your are going to fall off and sods law they will break


----------



## molly 2 (Nov 12, 2016)

a mobile phone with an app for everything .


----------



## Pauljenny (Nov 12, 2016)

Fazerloz said:


> Recommendations are between 3 to 5C definitely  below 8C One of the main reasons fridge temperatures are recommend to be set at 5ºC is because of listeria.
> Listeria is a food poisoning bacterium that is psychrotrophic – in other words it likes cold temperatures. From the growth models, we know that listeria grows nearly twice as fast at 8°C as it does at 5°C, hence the recommended 5ºC, which helps keep you safe from listeria. Below 3 and you start to lose nutrients from some foods.
> 
> As a aside
> For some fruits that need to ripen, keeping them in the fridge can affect the taste. The most important food not to keep in the fridge are potatoes, when these are stored in the fridge the starch in the potato is converted to sugar. When baked or fried these sugars combine with the amino acid asparagine and produce the chemical acrylamide, which is thought to be harmful.



Thanks for that,sir. Having been retired over 17 years, I've not been keeping up. I'll take that on board.
It certainly supports my suggestion that we should all have a fridge thermometer... Especially those of us who overwinter in warm climes.


----------



## trevskoda (Nov 12, 2016)

Main things now in or on  van are,spare wheel long nut breaker bar axle stand 6 ton jack spare wheel nuts multimeter fuses bulbs/all led,ins tape wind up torch which flashes & head torch,t/rope,jump leads ,fan belt ,small tool roll,first aid kit,spare under pants as mum always said to just in case a hospital viz,only joking.
Soon to be fitted will be fire ex & blanket.
Main thing is a m/phone,someone will help me maybe.


----------



## Chris356 (Nov 13, 2016)

That's easy my mobile phone!! Comes in handy for keeping the door open and also picking your nose


----------



## saxonborg (Nov 14, 2016)

Watering can, soon to be a collapsible one made of silicon and my collapsible bucket also made of silicon. They both save loads of space in the rear locker and the bucket fits under the grey water outlet easier.


----------



## n brown (Nov 14, 2016)

binoculars to see if the breakdown truck is coming .
small lightweight pop up tent for sitting in while waiting for it


----------



## trevskoda (Nov 14, 2016)

Truth is prob one of the rear seat hanging thingys that holds everything from bottles to hankys pens and maps & there about £5 for 2 on fleabay.


----------



## saxonborg (Nov 14, 2016)

Ed on Tour said:


> Not talking Big Buys (Water Heaters, Solar Systems etc...)
> 
> What are your favourite little_ 'Bits n Bobs' _you bought for your camper?
> 
> ...


You might consider a spare lid seal for your pressure cooker. If you leave the lid on when not in use it tends to compress the sealing ring and then it won't seal or pressurise.


----------



## Clunegapyears (Nov 14, 2016)

*Spare loo roll!*

You never know when you'll need it!!


----------



## Ed on Toast (Nov 14, 2016)

an electronic guard dog ?


----------



## Deleted member 13543 (Nov 14, 2016)

My Ikea solar powered table lamps, and my solar reading light!  Just stick the solar panels in the light, and you have plenty of light for the evening.

Ikea lamp - Ikea Yellow Solar Powered Desk Table Bed Night Light | eBay  there's usually the odd one on eBay, new I think they cost about £15, but no idea if Ikea still do them.

Solar reading light - ideal for Kindle! Solar LED Flexible Reading Light Emergency Table Desk Clip on Lamp Night Light | eBay


----------



## dane (Nov 15, 2016)

My kindle and my leatherman and a lighter.

Never thought I'd have an e-book, like real books too much.  But it is very good, very book like to read and obviously takes up far less room, important in small van.  It's just...it isn't a book.


----------



## Auld Pharrrt (Nov 16, 2016)

Last minute additions before departing.

1. My wallet with debit card.
2. Spare food in tins (usually bought en route.)
3. Dry dog food.
4. Kindle Fire (music, books, games, internet and sleeping aid.)
5. Loadsa socks, underwear and T-shirts.
6. Several pairs of britches.
7. Big bath towel.
8. Tea towels.
9. Two dog leashes, one with wee dug attached.
10. Mobile phone.
11. My bong (personal name for E-Cig,) spare batteries & fluid.
12. Spare re-chargeable AA batteries for various things & charger.
14. Camera & spare batteries.

Things that live in my van 365 days of the year, most things have more than one use.

1. Two 12L water containers.
2. Two 5L water containers.
3. Two means of heating food (Coleman 3 ring, duel fuel stove, converted to propane & small compact bluette.)
4. Kelly Kettle, just in case (at least two ways to create fire.)
5. Re-usable carrier bags for shopping and to use as rubbish bins.
6. Bin liners to use as Porta Potti liners when circumstances permit and for occasional storage.
7. Porta Potti.
8. Small woodsman saw.
9. Small axe.
10. One Duvet (which depends upon time of year.)
11. Two pillows.
12. Beanie hat (keep my bald head warm.)
13. A good pair of walking/hiking boots.
14. Coleman LED lantern.
15. Two mess tins.
16. Two enamel plates.
17. A large mug for tea, coffee, hot chocolate, soup etc.
18. Lotsa wet wipes.
19. My toiletries bag.
20. One, in use, roll of blue paper towel (and a spare.)
21. Various condiments and sauces.
22. Tea bags.
23. Instant coffee.
24. UHT milk.
25. Chopping board.
26. Table mat and cup mat.
27. Extremely sharp filleting knife and various cutlery including a good set of tongs.
25. A reasonable selection of tools, screws, nuts, bolts, sticky tapes, ties, bungees.
26. Trolley jack.
27. Various USB cables to fit a multitude of stuff for charging.
27. Compressor.
28. Jump leads.
29. A spare x3 USB charger for cigarette socket (usually used in hab area.)
30. Propane cylinder.
31. Spare Camping Gaz canister.
32. Fishing gear.
33. Rabbit snares.
34. Firelighters.
35. BIG torch.
36. Head torch (three actually, but that's beside the point.)
37. Satnav.
38. Dash Cams.
39. Rearview Cameras.
40. Various battery chargers for camera, bong, handheld GPS etc. (hence so many USB outlets!)
41. A big *COMFORT* fabric conditioner bottle.

Fitted to vehicle in HAB area.

1. Eberspacher D5 heater.
2. 1000W inverter.
3. A double 12v outlet (which might be increased to 4.)
4. Three x3 USB charger outlets (making nine USB charger outputs, all high power 2+ amp capable.)
5. Six cup hooks for holding a multitude of stuff including waterproof jackets for me and wee dug.
6. One 240v outlet.
7. One single bed sized sleeping place (can convert to double when needed, extensions used as tables when needed.)

To be honest, this looks like a massive list, but in reality I used to carry a load of stuff that just NEVER got used so the list has been well trimmed, not exactly to basic minimum, but to a reasonably sensible level.  Most of the items live in my van permanently which makes it nice to be able to just pull over and make a brew, have something to eat, take a nap and/or use the toilet.

Addendum: I cannot believe I forgot to include my litter picker upper tool... again two uses, for litter left by less considerate persons and for getting geocaches out of thorny, nettley hidey holes.


----------



## antiquesam (Nov 16, 2016)

Having looked at all the lists I've decided I'm doing this wrong and will have to give up the motorhome because I can't afford to have Pickfords follow on every trip


----------



## Deleted member 13543 (Nov 16, 2016)

antiquesam said:


> Having looked at all the lists I've decided I'm doing this wrong and will have to give up the motorhome because I can't afford to have Pickfords follow on every trip



Love it!!  I must admit reading some of the lists I wonder just how big their motorhomes are!  We have cut down a lot, after going from an Autotrail Cheyenne 630 to a Devon conversion on a Renault Master.  Our friends didn't believe it would work, but we have been quite radical because of the lack of storage space in it, and the SHAME of unloading our Autotrail at the dealers!  

I regard my Kindle as absolutely essential, and the means to charge it. Our bedding, our wheelie walkers, and the bloody TV for Derek.  My father once said that the essentials are a comfortable bed and chair, and somewhere reasonably watertight/windproof to use them.  I am a "just in case" loader, and still have loads of stuff in Riley we don't probably need - but you never know!!


The consequence of "just in case"!!


----------



## yorkslass (Nov 16, 2016)

kernowprickles said:


> Love it!!  I must admit reading some of the lists I wonder just how big their motorhomes are!  We have cut down a lot, after going from an Autotrail Cheyenne 630 to a Devon conversion on a Renault Master.  Our friends didn't believe it would work, but we have been quite radical because of the lack of storage space in it, and the SHAME of unloading our Autotrail at the dealers!
> 
> I regard my Kindle as absolutely essential, and the means to charge it. Our bedding, our wheelie walkers, and the bloody TV for Derek.  My father once said that the essentials are a comfortable bed and chair, and somewhere reasonably watertight/windproof to use them.  I am a "just in case" loader, and still have loads of stuff in Riley we don't probably need - but you never know!!
> View attachment 48506
> The consequence of "just in case"!!



Guaranteed, if you left IT at home, it would be the first thing you would need, whatever IT  is.


----------



## jennyp19 (Nov 16, 2016)

Wet wipes are good - especially the Bed Bath Wipes - good as a flannel - saves water.  
Also the cleaning type ones are very good too - Detol, or Cif ones. Started using them a few weeks ago. Much better than cleaning sprays. Just bin them after use. I think problems are arising because people are stupidly putting them into the sewerage system. 
I love a cup of proper coffee, so a small cafetière is a must for me. 
A pair of tongs for getting food is also a must for me. 

I would be lost without my iPhone - it's my library, tv, music, talking books etc etc & 2 meter cable.

I hate being cold so I have a goose down quilt and a sheepskin on my bed  - so cosy. 

After deciding to have a couple of days away - and only packing enough warm clothes for at most a week and then spending a fortnight - I now know I really don't need to pack so many clothes.

How many more of you get down the road and think "what have we forgotten", and end up turning round and going back?  We used to do that regularly, but not so much now


----------



## Auld Pharrrt (Nov 17, 2016)

kernowprickles said:


> Love it!!  I must admit reading some of the lists I wonder just how big their motorhomes are!  We have cut down a lot, after going from an Autotrail Cheyenne 630 to a Devon conversion on a Renault Master.  Our friends didn't believe it would work, but we have been quite radical because of the lack of storage space in it, and the SHAME of unloading our Autotrail at the dealers!
> 
> I regard my Kindle as absolutely essential, and the means to charge it. Our bedding, our wheelie walkers, and the bloody TV for Derek.  My father once said that the essentials are a comfortable bed and chair, and somewhere reasonably watertight/windproof to use them.  I am a "just in case" loader, and still have loads of stuff in Riley we don't probably need - but you never know!!
> View attachment 48506
> The consequence of "just in case"!!



My "motorhome" is nothing more than a swb Renault Trafic with a standard low roof.  The list above includes almost the entire contents of my van when I am overnighting whether it is for one night or one month.  In reality if you took stock of every item in your own kit, you probably wouldn't have much less than listed above.

It sounds like a helluva lot but when kept tidy it doesn't take up that much space and you soon become a master at utilising small spaces.


----------



## Ed on Toast (Nov 17, 2016)

Auld Pharrrt said:


> Last minute additions before departing.
> 
> 1. My wallet with debit card.
> 2. Spare food in tins (usually bought en route.)
> ...



Excellent and informative list, thank for taking the time, very useful for us Newbies, thanks again


----------



## Auld Pharrrt (Nov 17, 2016)

jennyp19 said:


> Wet wipes are good - especially the Bed Bath Wipes - good as a flannel - saves water.
> Also the cleaning type ones are very good too - Detol, or Cif ones. Started using them a few weeks ago. Much better than cleaning sprays. Just bin them after use. I think problems are arising because people are stupidly putting them into the sewerage system.
> I love a cup of proper coffee, so a small cafetière is a must for me.
> A pair of tongs for getting food is also a must for me.
> ...



I also enjoy real coffee ... I was impressed by a french woman I saw at Ullapool,  she brewed her's by spooning grounds into a filter and placing it in a plastic bowl, she then poured her water over it and let it sit, when it was ready she simply removed the filter and poured what she wanted from the bowl into her cup, I assume by the way she did it she was avoiding letting any dregs get to her cup ... I now only use my cafetiere as a milk frother for making lattes and/or hot chocolate. 

Here is something that I have been sharing with coffee drinkers since I was a teenager ... a Jamaican workmate taught it to me.

I challenge you to make yourself two identical cups of your favourite coffee. Then put a pinch of SALT into one of them and stir it in ... I guarantee that the one with the salt will taste richer, creamier and more full bodied ... the plain one will taste watery by comparison.

I have also been told that dry mustard powder on the top of a pot of coffee is good, but I've never tried it yet ... also something else but I cannot think what it was ... chilli maybe.

Oh, and I should have mentioned the filter the french wummin used was one of the plastic ones from a coffee maker, not a paper one ... "GOLD" filter I think they're called.


----------



## delicagirl (Nov 17, 2016)

kernowprickles said:


> Love it!!  I must admit reading some of the lists I wonder just how big their motorhomes are!  We have cut down a lot, after going from an Autotrail Cheyenne 630 to a Devon conversion on a Renault Master.  Our friends didn't believe it would work, but we have been quite radical because of the lack of storage space in it, and the SHAME of unloading our Autotrail at the dealers!
> 
> I regard my Kindle as absolutely essential, and the means to charge it. Our bedding, our wheelie walkers, and the bloody TV for Derek.  My father once said that the essentials are a comfortable bed and chair, and somewhere reasonably watertight/windproof to use them.  I am a "just in case" loader, and still have loads of stuff in Riley we don't probably need - but you never know!!
> View attachment 48506
> The consequence of "just in case"!!




After  looking at the photo i can only conclude that you must sleep on the roof    lol !!!  :dance:


----------



## dane (Nov 17, 2016)

hairydog said:


> Rç
> The great thing about an eBook is that it keeps your place in each book you're reading. Kindles will even keep that place across different devices.



This is a particularly handy feature for those of us who fall asleep while reading


----------



## Auld Pharrrt (Nov 17, 2016)

dane said:


> This is a particularly handy feature for those of us who fall asleep while reading



I use my Kindle Fire more for doing jigsaws and playing patience these days ... I seldom have music on but I often enjoy an audio book when I'm driving, almost never play anything when parked up, it's shocking how loud your door speakers are outside, and being a bit hard of hearing doesn't help when I have things loudish while mobile.


----------



## Asterix (Nov 17, 2016)

The only thing I'd add to the previous lists is a small sheet of polythene,cut to approx size of my roof vents. Having lost a lid to an overhanging branch I removed the top rubber seal,placed the sheet over it and hammered the seal back in to fix the sheet in place. It worked so well I didn't replace the lid for three months!


----------



## Auld Pharrrt (Nov 17, 2016)

Asterix said:


> The only thing I'd add to the previous lists is a small sheet of polythene,cut to approx size of my roof vents. Having lost a lid to an overhanging branch I removed the top rubber seal,placed the sheet over it and hammered the seal back in to fix the sheet in place. It worked so well I didn't replace the lid for three months!



That's the kind of helpful idea that, IMHO, deserves a thread all to themselves,  something like "life saving, get you home tricks."


----------



## ricc (Nov 17, 2016)

our aproach is completely different

we dont have a motor home,  we do have a lwb semi hitop transit van.


when we want a tin tent for a couple of nights away back of the van gets cleared , except for basic tools and  and all the "essential" stuff that lives under the seats... snowchains, jump leads, hydraulic jack etc.

what goes in is the basic camping gear

mattress and bedding
gas bottles and 2 burner hob
couple of solar wind up led lanterns
portapotti
couple of folding chairs and a folding table
washing up bowl and sundries
plates ,mugs, cutlery ,frying pan and saucepan
food and a couple of gallon bottles of water


thats about it..no worries about weight, or the tent leaking or blowing away and the comfort of a proper mattress.
when we retire and go roaming more the mattress may get repaced by a folding wooden futon on legs to give a poor mans rock and roll bed with storage under.... but still easy to remove.


----------



## harrow (Nov 17, 2016)

A roll of Gaffer tape some scissors and a sharp knife/stanley knife.


----------



## Sharon the Cat (Nov 17, 2016)

Marmite
Tea Bags
Dog


----------



## Auld Pharrrt (Nov 17, 2016)

hairydog said:


> I'd suggest that it is not all that helpful for newbies.
> 
> I've been motorhoming for well over 50 years (my parents had a VW camper we used to wild camp in all over Europe) and I'd specifically advise against taking about three quarters of the items on that list.
> 
> The stuff you do take with you should live in the van. I keep clothes in the wardrobe. My packing for going away is just fresh food, my laptop and a few little items that live in my pockets.



I agree 1 dog leash is superfluous but I usually have it clipped to the seatbelt to safely restrain her within the van,  the other is one of those long ones that allows her a little freedom when we go walkies or are parked up (I usually clip her to the van door.) 

I agree the woodsman saw and small hatchet aren't essential, but I like to have them with me. 

Also I could manage without the plates and cup as I can (and often do) eat and/or drink from the mess tins. 

The Kelly Kettle is only really for fun and because I've had it for years.

Same as the wee Bluette stove, I see no harm in having a back up emergency stove. 

As for doing away with three quarters of the list, well, I guess it depends on how much you want to rough it, I enjoy roughing it most of the time, but I enjoy a little comfort too.


----------



## Auld Pharrrt (Nov 17, 2016)

ricc said:


> our aproach is completely different
> 
> we dont have a motor home,  we do have a lwb semi hitop transit van.
> 
> ...



Before I retired this is more or less what I did, I'd hire a van for a week or two, throw in an air mattress, a duvet, some pillows, a minimum of old clothes that would get binned instead of laundered or brought home, basic toiletries etc., and little else in the back, more often than not eating out and stopping in campsites, with only occasional sleepovers by the side of the road.  Mostly I'd use sites for the sake of my daughter who usually would have been with me.

It was definitely a lot more fun as we roughed it, but, well, now I prefer a little comfort ... after all, it is mostly why I bought the van as soon as I retired because my other main interest is Geocaching and having a mobile bedroom gives me the ability to roam further afield (or at least that was the plan,) but in reality I've done very little geocaching this year because I have been busy doing my mkI, mkII & finally mkIII conversion.  It's basic and rough but comfy for me though absolutely nothing like the jobs others have done.)


----------



## Auld Pharrrt (Nov 17, 2016)

hairydog said:


> Two points: Firstly, if you use a motorhome regularly, you really don't want to have to load and unload it each trip. Yes, each time we get back there is a laundry session and the bedding and clothes go back out. Apart from that, it's ready to roll any day of the year.
> 
> Secondly, not having useless crap that you don't need isn't "roughing it" It's making life better.
> 
> ...



Thanks, but no thanks.  I'm happy with my life the way I live it.  I suspect you overlooked the fact that, apart from the first 14 items I listed, everything else does live in the van 365 days of the year or is permanently fixed in the van.  The lantern was a gift from my daughter a number of years ago and I used to use it to save my battery (I didn't have a LB until last week, but also the interior lights in my van shutdown after about 15 minutes.)  The axe and saw could be useful should I get bogged down, or for any other reason I see fit.  I cannot honestly agree that toiletries, towels, food, water, toilet, litter bags, cutlery, condiments, tea, coffee, clothing, dry boots, camera, various means to light my stove or make fire, bedding, plates, mess tins (instead of bowls,) paper towel (I guess you are right, the tea towels are crap ... thanks,) chopping board (usually used when cleaning fish & rabbits,) oh, you have saved me another bit of crap I can live without the place mat and coaster woohoo!, trolley jack in case of puncture, nuts, bolts tools etc. in case of break down (me or someone else,) cables to charge my electronics, the jump leads will be redundant after Christmas 'coz I'm getting a starter pack thingymajig,) propane cylinder (the gas would spill without it, torch (it's dark at night and sometime I like to see whats going on outside,) I guess I could live without my head torch(es) and my COMFORT bottle (saves me having to mess about if I need a pee during the night) could be classed as "useless crap" but please, feel free to enlighten me of anything in my list which you feel is non-essential and I'll explain why I disagree or will reconsider and thank you for reducing my weight.

So, by encouraging me to re-think my gear, you have helped me eliminate about 2kg ... that'll save me a lot of fuel, thanks.


----------



## maingate (Nov 17, 2016)

Auld Pharrrt said:


> Before I retired this is more or less what I did, I'd hire a van for a week or two, throw in an air mattress, a duvet, some pillows, a minimum of old clothes that would get binned instead of laundered or brought home, basic toiletries etc., and little else in the back, more often than not eating out and stopping in campsites, with only occasional sleepovers by the side of the road.  Mostly I'd use sites for the sake of my daughter who usually would have been with me.
> 
> It was definitely a lot more fun as we roughed it, but, well, now I prefer a little comfort ... after all, it is mostly why I bought the van as soon as I retired because my other main interest is Geocaching and having a mobile bedroom gives me the ability to roam further afield (or at least that was the plan,) but in reality I've done very little geocaching this year because I have been busy doing my mkI, mkII & finally mkIII conversion.  It's basic and rough but comfy for me though absolutely nothing like the jobs others have done.)



You do it the way you want to mate. Your van, your choices.

I'm pleased I never chipped in with my way of camping. Some would have criticised me for taking the Jacuzzi and Trampoline.


----------



## Auld Pharrrt (Nov 17, 2016)

maingate said:


> You do it the way you want to mate. Your van, your choices.
> 
> I'm pleased I never chipped in with my way of camping. Some would have criticised me for taking the Jacuzzi and Trampoline.



Good God ... you think that's bad, my nephew takes a chiminea (or whatever its called) along with him.

Thanks, that's exactly what I do.


----------



## Tbear (Nov 18, 2016)

maingate said:


> You do it the way you want to mate. Your van, your choices.
> 
> I'm pleased I never chipped in with my way of camping. Some would have criticised me for taking the Jacuzzi and *Trampoline*.



Some strange practices going on up norf nowadays. 

Richard


----------



## sasquatch (Nov 18, 2016)

kernowprickles said:


> Love it!!  I must admit reading some of the lists I wonder just how big their motorhomes are!  We have cut down a lot, after going from an Autotrail Cheyenne 630 to a Devon conversion on a Renault Master.  Our friends didn't believe it would work, but we have been quite radical because of the lack of storage space in it, and the SHAME of unloading our Autotrail at the dealers!
> 
> I regard my Kindle as absolutely essential, and the means to charge it. Our bedding, our wheelie walkers, and the bloody TV for Derek.  My father once said that the essentials are a comfortable bed and chair, and somewhere reasonably watertight/windproof to use them.  I am a "just in case" loader, and still have loads of stuff in Riley we don't probably need - but you never know!!
> View attachment 48506
> The consequence of "just in case"!!


Thats neat!


----------



## IanH (Nov 18, 2016)

Not too much, the truck, Froggie is now 25 yrs old!

On top of the home made chest of 3 drawers (each the length and width of a wine bottle and the depth of a standard bean tin) is a charging station, simultaneously does both tablets, both phones and camera either from the solar panel, the leisure battery, or the alternator if the engine is running.

New toy,,,,,Klarus XT10, google it. I was attacked recently and had seen these before,have one now. Not only is is the most powerful torch you have ever seen, it has a strobe function which blinds anyone you point it at for circa 12 to 24 hrs, thereby somewhat discouraging those of a nefarious nature!!


----------



## wildebus (Nov 18, 2016)

yorkslass said:


> I'm with you on the wet wipes, loads of uses,
> I also use my head light a lot for reading, saves a bit of power,
> Mi-fi to keep I touch, don't have an internet phone,
> An inverter to keep everything charged,
> ...



Along with Duct tape, this is very handy stuff to keep handy.  If anyone is looking for some, it is called "self-amalgamating tape"


----------

